# 98 Altima backup lights not working



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

The backup lights are not working on my 98 Altima GXE, 5 speed manual. Checked the bulbs and fuses and they are OK. Is there a backup light switch that may need to be adjusted? If so where is it located? 

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would like to try and fix this porblem myself.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

zepman said:


> The backup lights are not working on my 98 Altima GXE, 5 speed manual. Checked the bulbs and fuses and they are OK. Is there a backup light switch that may need to be adjusted? If so where is it located?
> 
> Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I would like to try and fix this porblem myself.



You're looking at the back-up/neutral safety switch. Its on the tranny if I remember correctly. On manual transmissions it controls the reverse lights. Call a local parts store (try for an Advance Auto Parts in your area ($25)). Here is a link to a picture and the price through Partsamerica.com Back-up/ Neutral Safety Switch. I do believe that it is on the transmission somewhere but I'm still new to Nissan's so i'm not quite sure where it is. But i'm sure if you look at the picture really well you'll be able to spot it there. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Darktide, that is sort of what I thought. How difficult do you expect it will be for me to get at the switch? Oftentimes getting at the tranny is not especially easy unless you are a mechanic.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd honestly love to answer how difficult it is but I have some problems. 1) i've only owned my nissan for less than a week 2) its not a manual transmission 3) i'm no mechanic  just a parts guy 4) the only manual transmission I own is in my 1981 Pontiac Trans Am... which everything is easily accesible. So unfortunately the information that I gave you was the best I have. I'd say check a Haynes manual but their instructions will be 
1) remove transmission
2) uninstall switch
3) install new switch
4) re-install transmission
5) drive

so I'd suggest checking a service manual. Calling up a local dealership for some tech advice or making friends with a local mechanic and asking for some sound advice that doesn't include paying someone $75/ hour. Fortunately I've been reading some of the other threads and you have some great tech advisors around here that might be able to shed some light on it for you. Good luck with it :-D


----------



## zepman (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks again, thats kind of what I was afraid of.


----------

